# Mystics Pre-Season Schedule Released



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Women's National Basketball Association released the league's 2009 pre-season schedule today. The Washington Mystics will play a two game series prior to the start of the regular season against the Eastern Conference Finalist, New York Liberty. Washington will play at Madison Square Garden on Thursday, May 21st at 11:00 a.m. against the Liberty. The Mystics will conclude the two game series at home and host its first annual school day game at the Verizon Center on Thursday, May 28th at 11:30 a.m. It will be a chance for children to enjoy a fast-paced basketball game with educational programming and kid friendly entertainment. Tickets for the school day preseason game will go on sale in April. 

The Washington Mystics will tip off the 2009 season on Saturday, June 6th; on the road against the Connecticut Sun. Washington will host the club's home opener on Sunday, June 7th, against the Atlanta Dream. Season tickets for the 2009 season are currently on sale and can be purchased by calling the Mystics Sales Office at 1-877-DC-HOOP1 or by visiting the Mystics web site at www.washingtonmystics.com.

The Washington Mystics organization is dedicated to providing affordable entertainment, serving as an impactful community partner and maintaining accessibility to positive female role models. Supported by passionate fans, the Mystics are elite, hardworking athletes continually striving to win a Championship.


----------

